# HP Pavilion ze4500 disassembly guide



## Jedge (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,

I need to replace the dc jack in my daughter's HP Pavilion ze4530us. Does anyone have a reference to a disassembly guide for this laptop?

Thanks,


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Take a look here:

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00246219.pdf


----------



## Jedge (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks, that should be enough to get me into trouble.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

If you have any questions during the process tell us know and we will try to help.


----------

